# Combo Drum Sander



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

*Concept and making the drum*

This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.

*Concept:* My intentions are to make a 20" +/- wide drum sander that will easily switch from thickness to surface sanding. I would like to be able to reduce stock up to 18" wide and 3"-plus thickness. The extra width will also allow up to three grits of sandpaper on the roller at the same time. This will make sanding of smaller stock without having to change the paper each time. The surface sanding feature will have almost unlimited width by making several passes and a fence to sand edges. The combo drum sander design was conceived in ScketchUp 8 (first time using this wonderful software).
















The drawing will be mainly used as a reference. Things will change as I go along. There are too many unknowns at this time. I plan to provide step by step information as much as possible. The materials I will use are not always going to be the best choice but rather materials I have on hand. Return trip to the closest Home Depot or a major supplier is over an hour's drive from my home. So I tend to make things with what I have when I'm missing stuff.

*Part 1*

The Drum: The drum was made with 26 pieces of 4" x 4" x ¾" MDF discs. The shaft is 5/8" medium hard shaft material bought at our local country machine shop. It was a deal breaker at $5.00. 









The MDF was cut on the tablesaw.









Drilled on the drillpress. 









Rounded on the bandsaw using a jig I made fast for this project.









The jig was was also used on the sander.









Note: There was no need to sand at this point but I wanted to try the jig on the sander.

The shaft was rough-up with a file before glue-ups.









I used Gorilla Glue to glue the discs to the shaft (dampening the inside hole prior to gluing)









and Titebond III to glue the discs to each other.

I glued one disc the night before to have a good square base to start the next day.









When adding discs to the shaft I noticed the glue starting to dry on the first discs as I got to 13 discs. I decided to clamp at this point to make sure to get a strong glue-up. The remaining discs were glued about two hours later.










This is it for Part 1. I would appreciate any comments to make sure I'm on the right track. Is it to detailed, too many pics, not enough information, etc.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


You're off to a great start! The description is excellent - a very easy blog follow. I'm looking forward to the next post already.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


I agree with Steve, you're writing a very informative and easy to follow blog - spot on! I'm going to follow this one with interest. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sras and Brit for the words of encouragement. I will be posting more info this week.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


I like it! This will help me get my butt in gear and do the same.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul, for a great post. Nikola Tesla could "see" designs in his mind before he built them, mere geniuses use SketchUp. I'll be watching for the next one. Thanks again. -Jack

Granite(tile) drill press table? Nice idea.


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments Jack. I just "Googled" Nikola Tesla… what a brain this man had. Tks. BTW the drill press table is made with a piece of Formica left over from my kitchen counters. You can see the kitchen in my projects. It reasured me that we got the look of granite


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, Formica makes a lot more sense. Looks, function, price, can't improve on that one. I'm happy to have introduced you to Nikola Tesla. He was on my mind the other day. Wonder how things would have turned out if he was a patent attorney? -Jack


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Paul,

"too many pics" ????

By definition you can't have too many pics.

Nice project, look forward to following the blog to completion.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Happy the you did it like this… I don't need to make my own visual, (mental picture), I have the detail to come back to any time I want… In my favs… good job BTW…

Thanks


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


Chefshep
Glad I could help.


----------



## luthiergeorge (Sep 28, 2012)

tyka said:


> *Concept and making the drum*
> 
> This is my first blog and I hope it will go over well. This sander was inspired by models on the Internet but mostly by Blake: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641 and by Bob: http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog. I would like to thank them both for their posts. Without them this project would have been very difficult to complete.
> 
> ...


*tyka*,

I would like to thank you for your kindness sending me a sketchup copy of your drum sander build. I just ordered the pillow blocks and a 3/4 hp motor today. I need to find a 3/4" shaft & pulley's yet.

God Bless you for your help!

LuthierGeorge


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thickness reducing sander*

Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.

Main Body: Made with ¾" maple veneer plywood and solid maple for the pillow block base. Assembled first with pocket screws to check the design (without a bunch of clamps in the way) before everything was glued together with TiteBond III (the only glue I had at the time).










Everything was finished to varnish grade but decided to use enamel paint for most parts. I thought it might look more like a tool this way. Red was used for the dust cover and the belt/pulley cover to remind me of the safety hazards.










Access to the pulley, belt, and the motor is through a door-like cover held closed with a rare earth magnet.










A small drawer stores sanding belts, notes, etc. The table is made with two pieces of ¾" plywood laminated together; Formica covers the top surface and the sides are finished in Birch. I was fortunate to get a large piece of Formica (32" x 12') for free from our local cabinet shop. It took me a while to get the guts to go because it's a large high-end manufacture. Well, you never know unless you ask….. so they say!










The front micro table height adjustment is controlled with a 3/8" threaded rod, knob, and a wing nut to lock it. Under the table, the threaded rod is screwed in a ½" rod that swivels on two ½" copper straps.










The back height adjustment is controlled with two knobs and runs smoothly on a nylon runner. 
I over-tighten the screws on the nylon runner just a bit to get a "micro-swell" to create a very snug fit without any side play. Important: The piano hinge has to be aligned perfectly with the sliding piece; otherwise the table will not be parallel with the drum. I found this out the hard way.










Pillow Blocks: The pillow blocks are held in place with 3/8" bolts attached to cross dowel quick-connect hardware. They are strong, and can be dismantled easily as often as needed without weakening the anchoring system.










A simple tool was used to keep the 3/8" bit straight and centered in the ¾" plywood side.



















The dowel holes don't have to go all the way through therefore preserving the exterior finish. I couldn't find cross dowels locally so I made some with a ½" bolt. A bit of work, but better than taking a long drive to town.










Motor: The drum sander is powered with a 1 hp general purpose motor running at 1725 rpm. 2"diameter pulleys maintain the speed of the motor. The link belt works well; it was a bit expensive but makes the sander run smoothly without any vibrations.










I found the motor too heavy for 1" piano hinges. The hinge was twisting making the motor run on an angle. I made a motor-mount with left-over router parts and angle iron.



















The motor is anchored to four ¼-20 T-nuts on ¾" plywood










Dust Cover: The dust cover (3/4" plywood) is close to the drum (+/- 1/2") to capture as much dust as possible with a shop vac or dust collection system. It covers the drum, pillow blocks and the drum pulley. It's fast and easy to remove; locks into place with a knob in a slot on the left side. I thought I would need something else to hold it on the right side (a magnet maybe) but its heavy enough and doesn't even vibrate when the motor is running. Clear Plexiglas (3/16") provides a visual of the drum, pillow blocks and pulleys. The 2.5" dust port is centered but more towards the front where dust should be more concentrated.










Final touches for the drum: The drum was made smooth, true and parallel with the table with 80 and 120 grit sand paper glued with two-way tape to a piece of MDF before installing the fences. A dial gauge showed a variation of .003" along the length of the drum mostly in the center. I will have to live with that LOL



















The MDF discs were sealed with a mixture of glue and water. One part water 3 parts Titebond III and re-sanded with 320 grit sand paper. I tested the sealed MDF by sticking two-way tape on it and was surprised how well it was sticking. That part worried me a little because of the cost of the Velcro. I liked the idea of using epoxy but it was beyond my means. In any case the glue will never come off and it sealed the MDF with only one application. I tried a second coat, but it was not penetrating at all.



















Applying the drum Velcro: The Velcro matting angle was calculated by wrapping a string around the drum to get the circumference. This measure was then transferred to the Velcro as shown in the picture. Then I applied the Velcro tape all the way to the end (without removing the paper) to find the exact place to angle-cut this end. The same procedure was used for the sand paper.



















First Test: My first test was to sand a 3/8"x 6" very rough wood plank with the 120 grit sand paper. The sander took it down to 5/16" with about four passes. At this point I am confident enough it will perform well. Of course future sanding of doors and project parts will be the real test.










The board was very smooth and a square showed it was parallel, even and flat across the width. Then I had the pleasure to use the sander to sand the table fences. LOL










Here's other pictures that might help.














































Hope this will help LJ's wanting to build one of these. Send me any questions you may have. Thanks for looking


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
Good strong construction and functional design which will serve you well for a long time….nicely done.


----------



## johnzo (Sep 29, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Nice job! I built one last year and I use it almost every day. You're going to love yours!
John Z


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul.

Nice job. I intend building one of these, but will make it an accessory of my lathe. That will save me having to build a base and from having to buy a motor. ll I'll need to make is a drum, a platform and the adjusters, plus a way of holding it all on the lathe.

Paul (the other one)


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
I have a Delta 31-255X Drum sander. I work on it about as much as I use it. Have replaced the miter gears twice now ( made of plastic). It took me forever to get the conveyer belt to run straight. The belt grabbers that hold the sandpaper belt broke and it just goes on and on. When it works it works well but that is not often enough. My hat is off to you for the job on your sander. Sense it does not have a conveyer belt, do you just push the material through and does it tend to kick back at you? I may have to look at building me one like it.


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Using your lathe is a great idea and a money saver. If the drum is free from pillow blocks (cantilliver) at one end you will be able to sand wider pieces with a fairly short drum. I would like to see it when you get it done.

Mainwoodworks,
Sorry to hear about your problems with the Delta sander. It must have a cost a few $. A conveyor belt would be nice to maintain constant feed speed. I haven't had any kick backs even when I challenged the 1 HP motor to stall and couldn't. I use the push stick every time except when I did a test by sanding only one end on the rough board (pic) by going back and forth. Safety is important to me, so I stand to the side just in case it happens.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Paul, Very nice. Looks like it'll do the job nicely!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


You did a great job on this Paul. From your description of the details I'm sure it will give you excellent service and few problems. Thanks for sharing you ideas with us.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Paul

Kudos on this one!!! great job!!!


----------



## ecurb (Feb 16, 2012)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for the inspiration. I just sealed my MDF drum last night and must say that the 3:1 mix worked out great. Your sander turned out great, hope mine can come close to being as good.

-Bruce


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Thickness reducing sander*
> 
> Hi folks. After some design changes and fine-tuning the drum sander is finally completed. Here's a point by point description covering some of the steps I feel important to take on this project. Pictures should help where I'm not so clear. I will post the surface sanding option, some dimensions, and final comments in Part 3. Here it goes….. hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Bruce,

You are so welcome. It's a good feeling to know I can give back this way. Call on me anytime you have questions.

Paul


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

*Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*

This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.

I found the sander too heavy to lug around and too high to use on my bench or assembly table. It's now on a rolling cabinet made with ¾" plywood. The cabinet has two large drawers and storage in the back for the Surface Sanding Table, a place to hang a large push stick on one side and the red drum cover on the other side. It's very nice to be able to push it around where I want it. So far locking it on the floor has not been necessary.

In surface sanding mode.










In thickness reducing mode.










*Surface Sanding Table*
The surface sanding table frame was made with ¾" plywood and the 1¼" thick table is made with laminated ¾" MDF and 9-ply ½"plywood. The edges are a mix of Maple & Birch and the MDF is covered with Formica. The table is heavy and doesn't need much to hold it down. It's held with the same knob holding the red drum cover and kept in place with two rare earth magnets. The magnets are in the frame and the metal washers recessed in the pillow block base. The same type of magnets holding the belt cover closed.



















The 2" wide 45 degree table opening was done on the table saw. Wood dust is trapped with two angled cross members close to the drum and evacuated through a cut-off shop vac crevice tool connected to my dust collection system. A shop vac would do as well here. The crevice tool is held in place with a wood screw; runs under the drum and stops ¼" in front of the cross member. It picks up sawdust where it is mostly concentrated. However, it has to be pulled out to remove or install the surface sanding table. I used a red marker to color the edges near the drum to remind me to keep my fingers away. I found I became too relaxed…. sanding is so easy now.



















BTW It takes about the same amount of time to switch from thickness sanding to surface sanding that it takes to change a table saw blade.

I took a couple of very short videos with my Canon PowerShot digital camera to give an idea how the sander works in both modes. If you look closely you can see the sawdust being extracted in the thickness reducing mode. The background noise is a combination of the dust collection system and the sander. You will notice some dust on the surface sanding table. I think my dust collection system is too small. I bought it to replace my burn't out shop vac. I think a good shop vac could do better. I haven't replaced mine yet.

*Something really cool I thought I'd mention*
Here's a great way to keep the stock flat and snug on the table. It also prevents long boards from falling off the table and short thin boards from vibrating under the drum. If the broom is very fine and soft, it will follow a variety of contours without scratching. The tip of the broom should be about ½" lower than the drum. Beats any kind of wheel or roller… I think. I used my shop broom to illustrate this in the video. The knob in the picture is there to show how I will hold the broom when I get one.



















Finished piece as seen in the video.










*Note: For some reason adding more videos messes up the rest of the blog. The videos are in Photobucket.*

Thickness reducing video

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

*About the Plan*
I didn't have a plan so I took short tutorial lessons from the "Chief" http://www.srww.com/blog/?p=1335 a great site to learn the software. The plan I made is fairly close to the end product. The 3D SketchUp views really helped see where I was going. I tried posting the file but couldn't.

*Some Mesurements*
Sander height, depth and width: 15" x 16" x 23" 
Total sander/cabinet height to the top of the drum cover: 42 ¾"
Average working height between 36" and 42" (great for me at 6'-2")
Thickness reducing table: 20" x 32½" x 1½"
Surface sanding table: 19½" x 30" x 1¼"
Cabinet height, width and depth: 24" x 24¾" x 18¼"

*Some Specs*
Drum shaft: 5/8"
Pulleys: 2"
Motor: 120VAC, 1HP, 1725 RPM, Continuous run.
Final drum diameter: 3 7/8"
Maximum sanding width: 19¼"
Maximum sanding thickness: 2 5/8"
Minimum sanding thickness: table goes tight to the drum. 
Estimated sander weight without the surface sanding table and cabinet: 55 lbs.

*Approximate Cost* (taxes included)
5/8" drum shaft: $5.00 (local machine shop)
MDF drum discs: from scrap
New 1HP motor: $150.00 …ouch!!! (Princess Auto)
2 balanced pulleys: $13.98 (Princess Auto)
Link belt: $32.20 (expensive but smooth and no vibrations) (Lee Valley Tools)
5/8" pillow blocks: $27.10 (Princess Auto)
1" x 60" piano hinge: $9.78 (Home Depot)
1.5 sheet of ¾" maple veneer plywood: $84.00 (also used for cabinet) (Home Depot)
¾" MDF and 9-ply ½" plywood: $12.50 (surface sanding table) (Home Depot)
Formica: free (local cabinet shop)
4 - 3" casters: stuff I had on hand (Harbor Freight Tools)
3" x 8' drum Velcro $54.15 (Stockroom Supply)
3" x 10 yd 120 grit PS33 H&L sand paper: $22.54 (Stockroom Supply) 
Dust port: $3.38 (Busy Bee Tools)
3/16" Plexiglas $5.27 (Rona)
Knobs, paint, hardware, glue, magnets, drawer tracks ?

PS: Don't add this up…. you might get discouraged. lol.

*Some Comments and Observations* 
It cost more than I wanted to pay. However, it's built to last and should be trouble free. It's not that bad for two large dust-free sanders and a nice storage cabinet, considering the price of these sanders ready made. I believe most of us tend to forget the cost fairly quickly but rarely the ongoing problems caused by inferior materials and/or workmanship.

I suggest you don't start building the sander before you have the motor. I would have made the sander higher to get more thickness reducing sanding height if I would have known the motor took so much room.

Having both sanders is quite a treat. Fine sanding box joints, dove tails drawers, boxes, panel doors, smaller pieces and edge sanding are some of the nice features of the surface sander. Surface sanding is a bit slow unless you use coarse grit sand paper. But with a wide drum you can install three grits of sandpaper (80, 100, and 120) side by side to speed things up. On the other hand, the thickness reducing sander is quite aggressive and fast even with 120 grit sand paper. It will take planner and jointer marks off in a pass or two. It removes paint and varnish quickly. Extra large sanding tables make sanding safer and easier. I would also recommend the use of MDF instead of plywood for the thickness reducing table. The laminated 3/4" maple veneer plywood did not give me the flatness I was aiming for.

*Some Links*
http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/ (Good surface sanding information and videos)
http://www.leevalley.com/en/
http://www.princessauto.com/
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41965
http://lumberjocks.com/Bob3418/blog/20325
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641

Thanks for looking and for all the words of encouragement. This is an amazing family of woodworkers! Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


Hi Tyka, I've been thinking of building one of these for a long time (too long), so now I think I'll make use of your blog to get me going. Thanks for taking the time to get all of this posted. It looks great.


----------



## raincitywoodcraft (Apr 5, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


Tyka - Here I thought I came up with this concept myself. Seems that someone else is always one step ahead.
Great job on this. Would love to have your sketch-up file when I start building. I'll send you my e-mail address separately.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


great work!


----------



## beginner (Dec 25, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


Paul: great artical well thought out. Excellent parts list.
But where did you buy the sanding drum? Better yet from whom?


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


Hello beginner and welcome to Lumberjocks.
Have a look at Part 1. The drum was made with 3/4" MDF discs.


----------



## luthiergeorge (Sep 28, 2012)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


Wow! Some GREAT IDEA'S on your bulid. I am going to build this same machine but my plans are to use 3/4" keyed shafting 26" long. Do you have any copy's of your Sketch up plans, I would be willing to purchase? I can send you my email address.

I am ready to build!


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

tyka said:


> *Surface Sander, cabinet, specs, cost, observations*
> 
> This is the last of three parts detailing how I made the sander. Part 3 provides details for the surface sander attachment, photos of the final combo sander, specs, dimensions, comments, observations and a cost estimate.
> 
> ...


This was the first and only Sketchup plan I ever made. It is not very accurate and a bit amaturistic. Although it was good anough to use it to build the sander. I tried to post the file of the plan here but cant figure out how. Send me an email and I will return it with the file. [email protected]


----------

